# Costa Rica trip



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in the middle of planning a trip to costa Rica for me and the fiance's honeymoon. I am really trying to get into some billfish particularly, marlin and hopefully some Tuna as well. That being said the fiance will be tagging along so I want it to be a nice experience for her as she is not a fisher. Looking for someone who has maybe been there to help point me in the right direction. Town to stay in? Lodging? Reputable charters? Other attractions? I have heard they have a nice park system. Any help or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Buckwalleye (Aug 23, 2011)

I have vacationed and fished in Costa Rica. Stayed in the town of Quepos, lovely small town, great restaurants, beaches. Perfect for honeymoon IMO. I have done some off shore and near shore charters with great success. Will to share info if interested


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input. But decided to switch from Costa Rica to Cabo San Lucas. Rica does look beautiful and will definitely visit in the not too distant future.


----------

